# Как я вылечил позвоночник без таблеток и хирургического вмешательства



## Виктор Иванович (15 Фев 2013)

Зовут меня Виктор, мне 35 лет, программист. Ну, как программист… Особо крутым хакером себя не считаю, но с работой справляюсь.Тем более что обязанности мои выходят далеко за рамки работы программиста. Я и сисадмин, и швец, и жнец, как говорится. Часто приходится ездить в командировки по филиалам фирмы, разбросанным по всей области, и даже в соседних есть пара-тройка отделений. Вот с командировок все проблемы и начались, в общем-то.
Я не то чтобы тучный, но немного с лишним весом, скажем так. Как-то подсчитал, что если не сплю (а это 5-6 часов в сутки), то в основном сижу: на работе или дома — за компьютером, или в дороге, за рулём.
На ногах провожу от силы час-полтора в день. Тут и Шварценеггер бы потолстел! Но это ладно, особой проблемы в этом я не видел. А вот со спиной проблемы начались посерьёзнее. Поначалу она начала побаливать. Внимания на это не обращал, у современного человека постоянно что-то «побаливает», такова уж се ля ви.
Со временем стала неметь правая рука. Отнёс это к профессиональным проблемам компьютерщика, нашёл в Интернете какие-то упражнения и начал их делать дважды в день.
Если эти упражнения и помогли, то только психологически: мне оказалось, что если я что-то делаю для здоровья, то здоровье просто обязано укрепиться!
Но здоровье, к сожалению, не разделяло мою уверенность. Правая рука стала неметь настолько сильно, что пришлось перекладывать мышку в левую. А боли в спине из простого неудобства превратились в серьёзную проблему.Больше получаса сидеть за компьютером стало невозможно. Встанешь, походишь, кофе выпьешь, — вроде полегче. Но от работы всё это здорово отвлекало, перестал успевать с делами. С командировками и вовсе беда: после нескольких часов за рулём ни о какой работе речи и быть не могло.
С шефом у нас вполне доверительные отношения. Не друзья-приятели, но по душам поговорить вполне можем. И вот однажды он мне и говорит, по душам: бери-ка ты бессрочный отпуск, и займись собой. В таком состоянии ты мне не нужен.Вот так… Денег предложил взаймы, поддержал, попытался пошутить. Да я и сам понимал, что дальше так продолжаться не может.
В таких ситуациях всегда нужно с кем-то поговорить, посоветоваться, высказаться. И пошёл я к старому, со школьной скамьи, другу.
Всё рассказал, спросил, не знает ли он каких докторов хороших.
А он и отвечает — да посмотри на себя, какие доктора! Здоровый мужик, чего тебе лечить! Запустил ты себя, вот и вся проблема! Ступай в спортзал, и через два месяца забудешь и о спине, и о пузе, и обо всём прочем!
Раз вопрос стоит так, либо ты баба и идёшь к врачу на приём, либо — мужик и таскаешь штангу, я, понятное дело, выбрал штангу. Чем окончательно себя и угробил.
К врачу идти всё-таки пришлось. Межпозвоночная грыжа. Узнав о спортзале и штанге, врач посмотрел на меня так, что я понял: лечить мне надо не только спину, но и голову.А услыхав обо всех этапах лечения и их примерной стоимости, я и вовсе загрустил.Какие-то сбережения у меня были, но пришлось вспомнить о предложении шефа и отправиться к нему за кредитом.
Шеф меня выслушал и денег дал. Но высказал сомнение, что лечение в отечественной клинике может стоить такую уйму деньжищ.
И рассказал о своём родственнике, который с помощью йоги помог себе в похожей ситуации и буквально встал на ноги.
Йога представлялась мне чем-то экзотическим и совершенно непонятным. Наверное, поэтому я и решил: поможет! И попросил телефон родственника.
Так у меня появился диск с курсом«Здоровая спина за 30 дней!». Видать, у меня всё было здорово запущено, и 30 дней оказалось мало. Хотя, облегчения стали заметны уже недели через две. А вот через два месяца занятий я вдруг понял, что помогло, действительно помогло!
Так что мой отпуск не затянулся. На работе всё отлично, мышку вожу, как и положено, правой рукой. В филиалах всё наладил, быстро и легко.С другом-одноклассником помирился. Да мы и не ссорились, в общем-то. Он и сам понял, что не то мне насоветовал. Ну да ладно, всё ведь отлично закончилось!
Занятия по видеокурсу продолжаю, лишнего здоровья не бывает! Да и втянулся уже, йога оказалось интересным и полезным делом!
И, что интересно, с весом тоже стало всё налаживаться. Сниматься в рекламе мне, пожалуй, рановато, но фигура стала приобретать уже забытые мужские очертания.
С удовольствием воспользуюсь возможностью высказать огромную благодарность автору этого замечательного курса!
Доброго Всем и Крепкого Здоровьица!Берегите Себя!
Искренне Ваш,Виктор Иванович!


----------



## М@руся (16 Фев 2013)

Уважаемый Виктор Иванович!
Расскажите поподробней о Ваших болях в спине ( как болело, в каком отделе позвоночника, чем снимали боль) и выложите, пожалуйста снимки МРТ и заключение, какие "этапы лечеия" предлжил Вам врач.



Виктор Иванович написал(а):


> Сниматься в рекламе мне, пожалуй, рановато, но фигура стала приобретать уже забытые мужские очертания.



Вашу историю воспринимаю как рекламную сказку: докажите, что я не права.


----------



## micstura (16 Фев 2013)

Очередной Троцкий.Пора идти в магазин за ледорубом.


----------



## Kasandra (17 Фев 2013)

Да ладно Вам! Напали на человека. Ну реклама, и что? Да большинство людей без вмешательства врачей с проблемами в позвоночнике самостоятельно справляются. Остаётся только порадоваться за Виктора Ивановича!


----------



## М@руся (17 Фев 2013)

Kasandra написал(а):


> Да ладно Вам! Напали на человека


 Согласна. Злая вчера была...Вообще-то я не злопамятная, но зло помню да и память у меня хорошая.
Был дистресс-синдром после четырехчасового посещения поликлиники ( расскажу потом в болталке).
Но после просмотра в инете фрагментов видеокурса Н.Высочанского (вот и рекламу невольно ему создаю),
повеселилась.
Цитирую эти перлы ( в скобках мои комментарии).

 Ролик "Как быстро избавиться от головной боли".
"Наша голова - она снабжается кровью (какая глубокая мысль).
И когда мышцы напряжены из-за сидения за рулем, за компьютером, мышцы шеи пережимают сосуды (надеюсь, что не сонные артерии) и кровоснабжение мозга ухудшется.
 Ролик " Чем опасна сутулость".
В результате сутулости и слабости мышц груди у нас также формируется продавливание в грудном отделе
( показывает на область грудины). Из-за этого может быть много проблем с сердцем, с легкими. Поскольку грудная клетка давит на сердце. И это довольно опасно ( без комментариев).


----------



## Kasandra (17 Фев 2013)




----------



## Сергей .. (21 Фев 2013)

Виктор Иванович написал(а):


> через два месяца занятий я вдруг понял, что помогло, действительно помогло!
> Так что мой отпуск не затянулся. На работе всё отлично, мышку вожу, как и положено, правой рукой. В филиалах всё наладил, быстро и легко.С другом-одноклассником помирился. Да мы и не ссорились, в общем-то. Он и сам понял, что не то мне насоветовал. Ну да ладно, всё ведь отлично закончилось!
> Занятия по видеокурсу продолжаю, лишнего здоровья не бывает! Да и втянулся уже, йога оказалось интересным и полезным делом!
> И, что интересно, с весом тоже стало всё налаживаться. Сниматься в рекламе мне, пожалуй, рановато, но фигура стала приобретать уже забытые мужские очертания.


Молодец


----------



## Евгений Пулеметов (2 Сен 2018)

М@руся написал(а):


> Уважаемый Виктор Иванович!
> Расскажите поподробней о Ваших болях в спине ( как болело, в каком отделе позвоночника, чем снимали боль) и выложите, пожалуйста снимки МРТ и заключение, какие "этапы лечеия" предлжил Вам врач.
> 
> 
> ...


Здравствуйте! Вот Вам не рекламная история:

Мне 44. Решил написать о своём способе лечения проблемы, т.к. вижу в инете кучу бесполезных советов, через которые сам прошёл и которые мне не помогли.
У меня было всё то же самое, разве что кроме немеющей руки. 2 года я с этим бесполезно боролся. Перепробовал пожалуй всё что можно: делал комплекс упражнений "планка", ходил на ЛФК, висел на турнике вниз головой по 30 секунд, плавал, -ничего не помогало. Я уже начал привыкать к тому, что это наверное навсегда. Врачи только разводили руками, говорили-старость и прописывали кальцемин эдванс+аквадетрим+глюкозамин хондроитин. То мне становилось легче, то опять возвращалась боль. Так продолжалось 2 года. Я не мог нормально наклоняться, встать со стула, даже добежать до светофора-спина изгибалась от боли в букву зю. Я и с завистью смотрел вслед молодым людям, которые даже и понятия не имеют об этой болезни, занимаются спортом, бегают, играют в футбол и т.д. Ну почему же так несправедливо, думал я, те, кто здоровы, могут и дальше поддерживать своё здоровье спортом, бегом играми и т.д., а ты вынужден еле ходить и крючиться, как старик! 
Помог случай, как это часто бывает, когда все способы уже испробованы и надежды нет никакой. Я не претендую на то, что это панацея от всех бед, но только именно это мне смогло помочь. Спина у меня прошла и уже больше никогда не болит, я встаю с кровати с прямой спиной как раньше в молодости! Я просто опишу что случилось и что я сделал, а вы уж сами смотрите. 
Вот что произошло: как-то раз, уже через 2 года после начала болей в спине, я почувствовал боль в одной из ступней. Обратился к травматологу (мне так посоветовали в клинике к нему обратиться). Он сделал рентген ступни и сказал, что у меня пяточная шпора длиной в 3,5 мм! Только этого мне ещё не хватало до кучи, подумал я, ну уж "помирать-так с музыкой!" Травматолог прописал мне дорогущие противошпорные стельки, я подумал: "Ну ладно, может они помогут?" и взял их за 7500 руб. в ОРТЕКА (никому не советую туда ходить-это развод на деньги, лучше заказать на маркете или в другом магазине). Согласитесь, дорого, но нога так болела, что я всё же купил их. Стал в них ходить на работу. Дома эти стельки тоже в тапочки клал, даже на даче при ремонте в садовые тапочки их подкладывал. Параллельно стал читать литературу по диетам при шпоре. 
Так вот, по диете мне пришлось совсем отказаться от сахара и мёда (раньше я их тоннами потреблял-в чашку с чаем 3 - 4 куска или ложки клал!), от кофе, от черного чая, от жареного. 
Но (!) не всё так плохо! Кофе заменил на цикорий, черный чай заменил на зелёный и на травяные напитки. Стараюсь ограничивать мясо в еде, но т.к. я не почти не готовлю, а готовит супруга, я просто кладу себе кусок поменьше в тарелку или только гарнир. Жареное если делают, тоже стараюсь его обходить стороной, беру по минимуму. Также по диете стараюсь пить щелочную минералку, но как понять щелочная она или нет, я до сих пор не знаю, поэтому пью просто разные. В основном это Аш-тау, Ессентуки 17 и добавляю в них Боржоми (купленное по акции). 
От упражнения "планка" отказался совсем, тупо заменив его на быстрые неглубокие отжимания от пола, я делаю по 60-70 раз, при этом тело должно быть таким, как будто ты прислонился спиной и головой к стене, т.е. прямым как струна без изгибов.
В итоге, я не могу точно сказать, что мне помогло, стельки, диета или отжимания, скорее все эти факторы вместе. Я лечил шпору, а прошла спина, понимаете? 
Поэтому на всякий случай продолжаю ходить в стельках. А недавно пошел на приём к хирургу уже в другую поликлинику (поскольку шпора не проходила). Там он меня вообще "убил" своим диагнозом. Сделали опять рентген и он мне говорит:"Послушайте, а у вас шпоры нет и никогда не было". Я ему: "Как это так не было? А что же тогда болит в ступне? А это, он говорит, сухожилие, - там небольшая кальцинация произошла, поверьте, если б шпора была, я бы её сразу увидел! И потом, говорит, шпора если выявляется, она пройти уже не может (вопреки, кстати, статьям в интернете), а у вас этого нет, я прекрасно это вижу по снимку. 
Вот так в трансе я от него и вышел. Спросил напоследок только, что мне тогда делать со стельками? Ну стельки, говорит, поносите, это лишним не будет. Но по факту выходит меня просто "развели" на них, но зато прошла спина!
Вот как я сам понимаю, что произошло: я ходил слишком много и в плохой обуви, у меня небольшое плоскостопие (2 степени). Удары от шагов постоянно передавались в спину и травмировали её и колени (они тоже часто болели до ношения стелек), я ел сахар и прочую хрень и рано или поздно спина не выдержала и заболела. Также, параллельно, в костях спины постепенно стал накапливаться мочевой камень - от кисло-сладкой пищи и плохого обмена веществ. Позвонки стали травмировать мягкие ткани спины и они стали вызывать боль. Со временем эффект усилился и я стал криво ходить. От кривой походки появилась боль в одной из ступней (я кривил спину налево и как раз левая ступня и заболела). Потом диетой и минводой я попытался "растворить" и растворил мочевой камень (отложения солей) в позвоночнике и спина прошла. Так что всем не болеть, удачи и здоровья! Надеюсь кому-то этот отзыв будет полезен!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Сен 2018)

Почитайте про плантарный фасциит, все прояснится.
Сделайте анализ на мочевую кислоту, так же понятнее станет что у вас откладывается-тофусы или возрастнвые изменения.

Но лучше ничего не делайте. Не болит! И это главное.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (3 Сен 2018)

Евгений Пулеметов написал(а):


> Также, параллельно, в костях спины постепенно стал накапливаться мочевой камень - от кисло-сладкой пищи и плохого обмена веществ





Евгений Пулеметов написал(а):


> . Потом диетой и минводой я попытался "растворить" и растворил мочевой камень (отложения солей) в позвоночнике и спина прошла


У меня у друга подагра. Сильно страдает. Если у вас это было реально она и вы нашли способ, как от неё избавиться, то подтвердите.


----------



## Евгений Пулеметов (7 Сен 2018)

Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> У меня у друга подагра. Сильно страдает. Если у вас это было реально она и вы нашли способ, как от неё избавиться, то подтвердите.


Насчет подагры я не уверен, это нестерпимая боль в большом пальце ступни, а у меня плантарный фасциит скорее, как отмечают выше.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Почитайте про плантарный фасциит, все прояснится.
> Сделайте анализ на мочевую кислоту, так же понятнее станет что у вас откладывается-тофусы или возрастнвые изменения.
> 
> Но лучше ничего не делайте. Не болит! И это главное.


Спасибо большое! Сейчас как раз пытаюсь решить проблему. Раз шпору не нашли, снял стельки и хожу пока без них, а то уже начал больщой палец этой же ноги с фасциитом побаливать, т. к. в стельках из-за боли от них я все-таки немного неестественно наступаю на грунт (как бы немного в бок) и это искривляет большой палец ноги.


----------



## Юля Денисова (21 Окт 2018)

согласна что чистой воды реклама


----------

